# What time do you put your 4 year old to bed?



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

We put our 4 year old to be at 9:30, is that too late?
He has always been a "bad" sleeper.
We are trying to figure out what time other 4 years olds are going to bed at.

Thank you! This is my sleeping fairy!


----------



## gaialice (Jan 4, 2005)

I put the children in bed at 8:00, then stories, lights out at 8:20, and sleeping hopefully by 8:30-8:45.
I know it is late...


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I have always followed dd1's lead, she will be 4 in Jan, that can vary from 8-10:30pm, usual was 9ish. She is good about telling me when she is ready to go to sleep. DD2 was born 2 weeks ago, and the rest of us have really needed extra sleep so we've been getting ready for bed at 7:30pm, hoping that maybe we could get dd1 asleep by 8ish. It's been working, well somewhat, now she wakes up at 6am, she was sleeping there for a while until 7.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

He is not quite 4, but both kids go to bed between 8 and 9 most nights. He gets up at 6 most mornings, no matter when he goes to bed, so I would just as soon he get some sleep.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Jacob goes to bed b/t 8:30-9:30. We start the "routine" about 45 before actually lying down. If he's napped that day he won't sleep until probably 10:00 or later. I always feel better when I don't have to wake him in the am and he can just wake on his own, fully rested. I'm trying to remember sleep requirements for this age group?? He seems happy if he gets 10 hours or more! Wish I could sleep that long!


----------



## mamaesol (Jun 21, 2003)

dd who is going to be 5 in Jan, starts bed time routine around 7:30; by 8:15, the latest 8:30 she is sleeping


----------



## Mom2Molly (Jan 25, 2003)

Molly will be 4 in early December and she's in bed between 7:30-8pm most every night. She gets up around 6-7am most days and rarely naps, so she's more than ready at that hour.
-Sheryl


----------



## damselfly41 (Sep 21, 2006)

7:00 p.m. for us, if everything goes well!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Whenever she wants to.


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

depends on the kid - dd#1 takes a 2 hr. nap most days - is asleep by 8pm and wakes up at 7am (she's 5)


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My 4 year old ds is usually asleep by 7-7:30pm. He is an early riser and wakes at around 5:30-6am so an early bedtime is necessary.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

My 4yo goes to sleep between 7:30 and 8 every night, and wakes up between 6 and 6:30 every morning. He has done this since he gave up his nap.
I don't think that 9:30 is particularly late if your dc is getting enough sleep. What time does he wake up in the am? Does he nap? Does he seem tired?
The only thing you might want to think about is school. If your dc is going to go to a traditional school, they start pretty early in the morning, and ds may need to sleep a little earlier when he goes.
Otherwise, as long as he's geting enough sleep, its probably not a problem.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow a lot of your kids have such a late bedtime! my son and I are in bed reading by 6:45 and he's asleep by 7:30 usually.

I was so worried when he gave up his nap but actually I love this schedule much more.


----------



## Mighty Jalapeno (Oct 27, 2006)

DS (4) Goes to bed at 8, sometimes slightly earlier if he's being... well, a four year old boy. But I lay next to his bed, and we talk. If, during the day, you ask him "How was your day?" he'll respond with "No, you have to ask me that when I go to bed! Dad asks me that!!" We talk about his day, talk about what he did, and then go through the exact same routine of

"Good night."
"Good night."
"Sleep tight."
"Sleep tight."
"Sweet dreams."
"Sweet dreams."
"I love you."
"I love you, too. Don't go while I'm sleeping."
"I won't."


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry, I couldn't resist...DS is not yet 4 but he goes to bed whenever he wants to...these days between 11pm-1:30am


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

Our kids usually get tired around 10, although lately they have been going to bed around 10:30-11 PM. There have been times when the kids have been staying up until midnight. We just go with whatever works for us at the time.


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

My 4 yo is usually asleep by 7:30 or 8:30, depending on when the "routine" kicks in. He takes a bath as soon as dinner is over, usually around 6:30 or so. We let him stay in his bath for awhile, unless he's pretty tired. Then stories until lights out. The stories until lights out part can be anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour, depending on how tired he is. He usually gets up around 6 or 7 in the morning.

Before we started this routine - dinner bath bed - he'd often be up until 9 or 10. I still remember when he was 1 and shooting baskets in the living room at 11 after we'd both conked out.


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

My 4 yo is usually in bed with lights out with me at 7:30/7:45 and is alseep by 8:00 ish. He wakes exactly 11 hours after he falls asleep and goes to sleep exactly 13 hours after he wakes up!!







So, we're careful to get him to bed so he can wake up naturally in the morning. If he has a late night, it takes us a while to get back to routine unless we wake him up. He doesn't nap.


----------

